# In Memory of PG Edgar Sulite



## Stickgrappler (Apr 10, 2013)

Today marks the 16th anniversary of PG Sulite's passing

RIP

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/04/in-memory-of-edgar-sulite-september-25.html


----------



## billc (Apr 10, 2013)

I only knew him through attending his seminars, but he was the real deal...an excellent practitioner, teacher and a really good human being...he is still missed...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2013)

.


----------

